# Resource for finding elevation gain for East Bay hills



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Okay, I can honestly say google has not helped me out much here so I'm hoping somebody in the forum can help. Is there a website out there that lists elevation gain for some of the East Bay hills in one place? Like Tunnel, Pinehurst, 3 Bears, Wildcat Canyon, Pig Farm, etc? Just curious...


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

Have you tried all the fitness based mapping websites? Like ridewithgps.com or mapmyride.com? Not the most accurate but accurate enough for most purposes.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Try the ACTC Billy Goats list. If it doesn't have full coverage you could send the data in. Another very likely possibility is strava.com.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

makeitso / ukbloke,

Thanks! Perfect for my needs.

(and thanks, Fogdweller as well... perfect! ... and everybody else in advance)


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Mapitpronto will give you elevation gain when you map out a ride. I just mapped out our Sunday ride and sent it to my training partners. Have a look:
http://www.mapitpronto.com/index.cfm?fuseAction=routePlanner.viewDBRide&rideID=6122

Be sure to click on the "Follow the Road" feature and you can click off huge stretches of road and it will follow all the curves and bends. Took about 10 minutes to map out and another 10 for the website to calculate the gain using GSA data.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

You can buy a book called Roads to Ride - all info about EB and NB riding.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

poff said:


> You can buy a book called Roads to Ride - all info about EB and NB riding.


My wife found the South Bay version of that book in a library sale for $1 a few weeks back. It made my day. It's co-authored by Grant Petersen now of Rivendell Bicycles. It was written before the days of GPS so I imagine that all of those hill profiles were hand-drawn from contour maps. Very nice.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's a couple of good resources:

http://www.inl.org/bicycle/routes.html

http://www.westernwheelers.org/main/resources/BA_Climbs.html


Otherwise, I'm a big fan of bikeroutetoaster.


----------



## joanright (Aug 30, 2007)

*east bay hills*

Oakland Yellowjackets website has all the hills, grades, descriptions listed under the "rides" section. Go to Bay Area climbs:

http://www.oaklandyellowjackets.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=54&Itemid=98


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

Search peoples rides on Strava. They are all GPS uploads, so elevation is accurate to within feet. 
http://www.strava.com/rides/search?location=San+Francisco,+CA&radius=50


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

OK, for mapping my own rides and estimating elevation gain (since I don't have a GPS), I've been using mapitpronto.com. However, it's pretty inaccurate on tracing the road so I find that I have to zoom in to get the route nearly accurate which takes a long time. Gmap pedometer is much smoother, but doesn't give you elevation gain, just elevation as you go along. That also seems to be the case with mapmyride.com.

Anything newer our there that I'm missing?


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

jetdog9 said:


> OK, for mapping my own rides and estimating elevation gain (since I don't have a GPS), I've been using mapitpronto.com. However, it's pretty inaccurate on tracing the road so I find that I have to zoom in to get the route nearly accurate which takes a long time. Gmap pedometer is much smoother, but doesn't give you elevation gain, just elevation as you go along. That also seems to be the case with mapmyride.com.
> 
> Anything newer our there that I'm missing?


I like bikeroutetoaster.com, although I don't recall if it has what you're looking for.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

vwvapor said:


> I like bikeroutetoaster.com, although I don't recall if it has what you're looking for.


Thanks, it appears to, I will play around with it.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

I found this via a local bike club:
http://www.klimb.org/klimb.html
KLIMB is program which allows you to plan bike routes interactively on topographical maps of the San Francisco Bay Area, Central Ohio and other areas. You create a route by clicking on nodes marking key intersections or on the roads between the nodes. As you are building the route, it constantly displays the total distance and climbing. At any time, with a press of the button, you can get:

* Distance and altitude profile
....


----------

